
Windows Live Messenger Now Lets You Add Chat To Your Website - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/18/windows-live-messenger-now-lets-you-add-chat-to-your-website/
======
andhapp
I have been seeing it on the sites from ages...so not sure why techcrunch is
announcing it now????

